# What supplements do you use?



## fobos (Feb 27, 2019)

For now I only use 500 mg Vitamin C and 25 mg Zinc. For gymmaxing I only use 60 g Whey Powder


----------



## androidcel (Feb 27, 2019)

@Intel.Imperitive post your stack


----------



## Lauking (Feb 27, 2019)

What's your thoughts on multivitamin?


----------



## fobos (Feb 27, 2019)

Lauking said:


> What's your thoughts on multivitamin?


I personally think it's bullshit


----------



## Lauking (Feb 27, 2019)

fobos said:


> I personally think it's bullshit


Yeah I agree, but what different does it make purchasing them individually? Assuming you eat a somewhat well-balanced diet your daily intake should already be covered, vitamin supplements seems like a cope IMO.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 27, 2019)

Super male vitality


----------



## fobos (Feb 27, 2019)

Lauking said:


> Yeah I agree, but what different does it make purchasing them individually? Assuming you eat a somewhat well-balanced diet your daily intake should already be covered, vitamin supplements seems like a cope IMO.


I believe you don't need to supplement any vitamins unless you have a deficency or you're treating something. This is a good article:
https://www.sciencealert.com/are-vitamin-pills-good-or-bad-some-you-should-take-folic-acid-zinc


----------



## LightingFraud (Feb 27, 2019)

Just ashwagandha right now and occasionally L-Arginine if I'm going out and want to help with whiskey dick

I have a ZMA supplement but I have no idea if it's bullshit or not so I haven't been taking it


----------



## Wincel (Feb 27, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/threads/height...or-closedplatecels-dont-waste-your-time.9410/


----------



## androidcel (Feb 27, 2019)

Wincel said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/height...or-closedplatecels-dont-waste-your-time.9410/


you have any frame+heightmaxxing stack that can be ran along gymcelling while plates are still open?


----------



## Wincel (Feb 27, 2019)

androidcel said:


> you have any frame+heightmaxxing stack that can be ran along gymcelling while plates are still open?


Yeah, this one: https://looksmax.org/threads/height...or-closedplatecels-dont-waste-your-time.9410/


----------



## androidcel (Feb 27, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Yeah, this one: https://looksmax.org/threads/height...or-closedplatecels-dont-waste-your-time.9410/


i will be maybe running this. After long bones are closed but clavicles are still open i gonna try framemaxx with other stack


----------



## Wincel (Feb 27, 2019)

androidcel said:


> i will be maybe running this. After long bones are closed but clavicles are still open i gonna try framemaxx with other stack


Both my stack and Madness' stack will work for frame as long as the clavicle plates are open, but I think roids might work even better.


----------



## androidcel (Feb 27, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Both my stack and Madness' stack will work for frame as long as the clavicle plates are open, but I think roids might work even better.


Im probably not getting on roids tbh, but im thinking about stack that is designed for purely frame growth not height growth. Btw what do you think about vitamin K2 for faster bone remodeling trough mewing, chewing and facepulling?


----------



## Wincel (Feb 27, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Im probably not getting on roids tbh, but im thinking about stack that is designed for purely frame growth not height growth. Btw what do you think about vitamin K2 for faster bone remodeling trough mewing, chewing and facepulling?


I'd like to see the frame growth stack, I can't imagine there would be a non-roid way for frame gains that would be any different than mine. Yeah I think K2 theory is built around the fact that it works as an aromatase inhibitor, so some people get increased bone remodeling and also bone growth with incredibly high doses. Any supplement you can buy at walmart isn't going to cut it, look for something called "peak k2" and remember, MK4 not MK7.


----------



## androidcel (Feb 27, 2019)

Wincel said:


> I'd like to see the frame growth stack, I can't imagine there would be a non-roid way for frame gains that would be any different than mine. Yeah I think K2 theory is built around the fact that it works as an aromatase inhibitor, so some people get increased bone remodeling and also bone growth with incredibly high doses. Any supplement you can buy at walmart isn't going to cut it, look for something called "peak k2" and remember, MK4 not MK7.


Ok thanks for information, are you making thread about facepulling at some point? I was talking about vitamin k2 megadose btw.


----------



## Wincel (Feb 27, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Ok thanks for information, are you making thread about facepulling at some point? I was talking about vitamin k2 megadose btw.


Yes I am making a thread about facepulling, can't set a release date though.
Have you found a stack for frame growth? I hope its not some retard just making a less effective stack than mine but labeled it as "frame gainz" so people think it will work any better in that aspect. You either increase testosterone or increase growth hormone, tren is the best for frame and my stack is the best for height and the second best for frame, assuming you aren't filthy rich and couldn't do Madness' stack or HGH. Just use my stack tbh.

I could've easily labeled it "framemaxing" and it wouldn't be false information


----------



## androidcel (Feb 27, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Yes I am making a thread about facepulling, can't set a release date though.
> Have you found a stack for frame growth? I hope its not some retard just making a less effective stack than mine but labeled it as "frame gainz" so people think it will work any better in that aspect. You either increase testosterone or increase growth hormone, tren is the best for frame and my stack is the best for height and the second best for frame, assuming you aren't filthy rich and couldn't do Madness' stack or HGH. Just use my stack tbh.


My budget is pretty limited tbh, i might just stick with your stack and start roids later tbh


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Feb 27, 2019)

Currently: Multimineral, Zinc, Magnesium, Fish oil, beta carotene, Vitamin d3

Might start adding: Complete multivitamin, K2, Gelatin collagen


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Feb 27, 2019)

Nothing, should I be using something?


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 27, 2019)

finasteride and sometimes get vit d pills when the weather is shit and cant get enough vit d from sun ngl


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 27, 2019)

semen


----------



## Kenma (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## LightingFraud (Feb 27, 2019)

Kenma said:


> View attachment 25259
> View attachment 25260



Are collagen sups bullshit or has your skin actually changed from it?


----------



## Kenma (Feb 27, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> Are collagen sups bullshit or has your skin actually changed from it?


It did help surprisingly.
I thought it bs in the beginning tbh.
But it depends on the brand too.
Not all of them work.
So far the best ones I've personally tried and bought repeatedly are from Japan.
Including this




It got rid of the fine lines on my forehead and around the eyes. 
Skin became supple and more "bouncy"? 
Plus it got rid of skin dryness.


----------



## axedee (Feb 27, 2019)

Solgar Biotin only for beardmaxing minox I am going to stop biotin once beardmaxxed,

Rosita cod liver oil 1tbs a day (expensive), country life vitamin K2 smooth melts, Solgar Liquid Calcium Magnesium Citrate with Vitamin D3.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 27, 2019)

fobos said:


> For now I only use 500 mg Vitamin C and 25 mg Zinc. For gymmaxing I only use 60 g Whey Powder


exactly the same


----------



## fobos (Feb 27, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> exactly the same


I made a mistake buying Zinc Gluconate, apparently it's useless.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 27, 2019)

fobos said:


> I made a mistake buying Zinc Gluconate, apparently it's useless.


elab


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 27, 2019)

Kenma said:


> It did help surprisingly.
> I thought it bs in the beginning tbh.
> But it depends on the brand too.
> Not all of them work.
> ...


Thank you. Another product to my endless list.


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 27, 2019)

psylibin husks 
lecithin
zinc
copper
copewagandha
glucosamine
astaxanthin 
beta carotene
vit d3
vit b complex
vit e


----------



## fobos (Feb 27, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> elab


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3630857


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 28, 2019)

Lauking said:


> What's your thoughts on multivitamin?


Trash. They use crap versions of the vits and mins.


----------



## LightingFraud (Feb 28, 2019)

Kenma said:


> It did help surprisingly.
> I thought it bs in the beginning tbh.
> But it depends on the brand too.
> Not all of them work.
> ...


Damn any before/after pictures?


----------



## Kenma (Feb 28, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> Damn any before/after pictures?


Can't


----------



## fobos (Feb 28, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> exactly the same


Do you take it at the same time


----------



## Lauking (Feb 28, 2019)

fobos said:


> I believe you don't need to supplement any vitamins unless you have a deficency or you're treating something. This is a good article:
> https://www.sciencealert.com/are-vitamin-pills-good-or-bad-some-you-should-take-folic-acid-zinc


So for what reason did you purchase vitamin and zinc? I bought one myself hopping it would improve my skin but its completely useless tbh.


----------



## fobos (Feb 28, 2019)

Lauking said:


> So for what reason did you purchase vitamin and zinc? I bought one myself hopping it would improve my skin but its completely useless tbh.


I have underactive thyroid and I was recommended Zinc, Vit C and Selenium by my doctor


----------



## Lauking (Feb 28, 2019)

fobos said:


> I have underactive thyroid and I was recommended Zinc, Vit C and Selenium by my doctor


Did you experience any benefits?


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 28, 2019)

fobos said:


> For now I only use 500 mg Vitamin C and 25 mg Zinc. For gymmaxing I only use 60 g Whey Powder


1 carotene pill everyday for skin color
1 taurine gram everyday to make the metabolism slower


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Feb 28, 2019)

Vitamin D to make up for my vampire rotting.


----------



## fobos (Feb 28, 2019)

Lauking said:


> Did you experience any benefits?


Not really


----------



## LightingFraud (Feb 28, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Can't


What do you mean can't? Just cover your eyes, sperg


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Feb 28, 2019)

I take the exact same ammount of zinc, but through tablet form, is that good?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 1, 2019)

I inject monstrous amounts of vitamin B.


----------



## fobos (Mar 1, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I take the exact same ammount of zinc, but through tablet form, is that good?


I take tablets too


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 1, 2019)

fobos said:


> I take tablets too


oh really? I just thought tablets have a bad reputation here


----------



## jefferson (Mar 1, 2019)

testE, npp, mastE, aromasin, prami, whey, metamucil, cream of tartar, nac, b6, melatonin, mk677


Extra Chromosome said:


> I inject monstrous amounts of vitamin B.


What benefit do you get from that?


----------

